# Alice learned some tricks :)



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

about four weeks ago, alice learned "sit" and "down." :wub: when i thought that was impressive at 3 months old, she learned "rollover" for me last week! she's pretty smart. i was very surprised by this. especially because of her background.

maybe i'll get a video of this up :wub: i'll post pictures at some point.
we're on vacation now, so we'll see lol.

just wanted to share :chili: 

thanks!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo! Go Alice!!  Can't wait to see new pictures! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for you and Alice! Congrats!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I knew that sweetheart would make her way to your heart:chili: she's adorable and smart also what more could you ask for.:biggrin::heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, how great!!! I'm so glad you're enjoying her so much!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You have yourself a little genius!!!Glad to hear you two 
are doing well together.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray for Alice! I'd love to see a video!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What a smart cookie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Malts are so smart,I had mine doing roll over at 10 weeks. They really pick it up fast Amber didn't learn that until 14 weeks. Buyt Amber was house broke weeks faster than the Malts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great !!! dolce does not sit!! ever !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yuou GO, girl! I believe in starting early, too. Began teaching mine when they came home to me also. They learn super-fast, don't they?


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

oh yes, malts are extremely smart! i was like, "alice, you're not as dumb as people say you look " haha i love her. my brother makes fun of her all the time and i just make her do tricks and he stops and says something like, "okay, she's smart.. but ugly." *sigh* my brother doesn't know adorable  lol.

^ i hope that made sense. i'm typing kind of fast lol.


thanks for all the nice comments guys! we're back from vaca and hopefully i'll get a video and pictures up. we have a bunch of them lol.


----------

